# Flemish and New Zealand bunnies



## Mika77 (Mar 16, 2011)

My husband would really like to have a huge bunny. We wont get one for a few years, not while we still have the bunnies we have now (at least not all three). 
At first i did not think I would want one but the more I read about them the more i like the idea, I really like that most of the big bunnies are friendly with people. 
Anyway, we always adopt our bunnies and i have noticed that in my area the shelters and rescue groups usually have a lot more of the New Zealand bunnies then the Flemish (my husband wanted a Flemish but would be okay with any kind as long as its really big). So I was wondering that what are the main differences between the two breeds. I have noticed that on here the Flemish are mentioned a lot but the New Zealand not so much. I also really like the English lop but never see them in shelters or rescues.


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I'm definitely no expert, but from what I know, Flemishes get a lot larger than New Zealand's. Flems are closer to 20 lbs and above, while NZ are around the 10 lb mark. From what I have read, they are both very gentle, friendly breeds. Flems come in a lot more colors, while NZ's have only one color. NZ's seem to be a very calm, friendly breed, so if you find one at a shelter/rescue and feel a bond, go for it! They're gorgeous in my opinion. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 17, 2011)

We have a checkered giant--she's 17 pounds and a big cuddle bunny.


----------



## Toastasaraus (Mar 18, 2011)

Flemish Giants are in general a more relaxed breed than the New Zealand. Is it going to be a strictly pet bunny? Normally New Zealands are only used for meat/fur production but there is 1 person in my county that has them just for pets. The New Zealand also gets used more often in labratories. Flemish Giants have the oldest and largest specialty club in the USA, The National Federation of Flemish Giant Breeders, and have been domesticated for a very long time. Flemish more often than not are only bred for exhibition and pets. There also tends to be more crosses of New Zealands around than pure bred. Breeds come and go in popularity, in my 10years I've seen quite a few go out of popularity, 2 of which are New Zealand & Californian.


----------



## majorv (Mar 18, 2011)

Actually, the New Zealand comes in more than just white now. They come in black, red and broken. The NZ is similar to the Californian, which we raised for a year in FFA, and they're both considered 'meat' rabbits. I wouldn't say they are overly cuddly...friendly for the most part though. I know several people with Flemish Giants, though,and they love the breed. One lady thinks of hers like big teddy bears, and they are definitely bigger than NZs.


----------



## farmerchick (Mar 18, 2011)

i got a 8 month old new zealand/californian mix hank (he looks more new zealand) and a full breed 4 month old flemish giant named Dale. hank is is 15 pounds (at last vet visit a month ago) and Dale is already bigger than him, at about 16 pounds but she is alot longer and leaner. poor hank (whos neutered) is a chubby thing. 

Hank is really laid back, always chillin, relaxing, lounging, and snuggling. hes a very gentle bunny and is easy to hold.

Dale is a goof ball who gets into everything and seems to never stop eating. they live together with my holland lop sophie. i find sometimes dale doesn't realise how big/strong she is and sometimes gets rough with hank and sophie but nothing overly agressive, she just wants to play...







i took that pic 2 months ago about. and you can see Dale (the black one ) is already bigger than hank  they are both awesome bunnies


----------



## Mika77 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information Both Hank and Dale are very cute:hearts: 
Where I live people keep the New Zealand on farms as meat rabbits and I guess some of them end up as pets because people get one or two for Easter and then loose interest so they take them to the shelter. 
I think all the large bunnies sound nice and friendly so I guess when the time comes and i can get one I will go to the shelter and take whatever they happen to have at the time since I think they all make good pets.


----------

